# FBI sieht ernsthafte Bedrohungen aus dem Cyberspace



## Newsfeed (7 Januar 2009)

Die US-amerikanische Ermittlungsbehörde veranstaltet dieser Tage zusammen mit einer Universität eine Konferenz zur IT-Sicherheit. Dabei erneuerte ein Cyber-Sicherheitsexperte des FBI seine Warnung vor Attacken aus dem Internet.

Weiterlesen...


----------

